# Mosquito Today WOW WOW WOW



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok just watch but it wasn't Mosquito. I found it on iceshanty.com and thought everyone would like this.
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c8c_1263420313


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=136810


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Well. Since I don't speak the language they are using. I can only assume what they are doing is legal. They look very experienced at it. So it's probably not their first time. And for them to still be pulling that kind of volume out of there they must not be over harvesting. Maybe in that region the only way to fish that lake or river is to hit in winter. Maybe summer has too much bog and insects.


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Looks like harvesting a net pinned hatchery. Only reason Id be out in that cold hell. Look at the fish they just pulled out compared to the fish next to them, and there breath is very visible. Man Id hate to live in Russia. I don't like the winters here. At the end the one guy is sorting them out. Is he keeping the money fish and leaving the pike-like ones behind?


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

What in the &*#$!!! How could there possibly be that many fish right under that hole?! Looks like pike and smallies to me... but I have no idea whether they even exist in Russia.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

That is the worlds largest slush scooper.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

A complete ruined fishery for sure... whether it was a fish hatchery, fish farm or natural area. You can see the devastation of total year classes. 
Not my idea of sportsmanship


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

they have to be somewhere in russia, all there catch is pike and european perch that I could see.
these guys are obviously commercial fisherman, or guys trying to feed the local town. they have set up a large wooden weir that traps fish moving in or out of an area, and they are colecting thier catch. that fishery is probably much less ruined than anything we have access to for hundreds of miles so I wouldnt hammer on them too much.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They pull those fish like I pull minnows out of my bucket!  Thanks man!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

The guy with the long shovel is playing a never ending game of "whack-a-mole"


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Man, that was awful.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

But after that guy with the shovel was done I bet they were, VERY TENDER! ----------SONAR...............


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

I'm problebly asking this question on the right board(no peta fanatics) But when the time comes we run out of the food that we have, would you go against all laws and kill whatever you could eat with your family? Imagine yourself living in northern Russia. The nearest town is hundreds of miles a way and thats just a few gas stations. Theres a river nearby that no one fishes for sport or knows it's there for that matter. You have three hungry families living with you and have very little food left. I would have done the same thing those guys did. Same thing as truning canabalistic under certain circumstances. Point being things that makes us cringe with anger on why someone would do those things is because we have it so good. Ask yourself if you were in that situtation what would you do? Starve? Or eat what you had too. Then again they could just be poachers. The survival instinct, we all have it somewhere inside us.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

I fished in russia and the pike fishing was nothing short of fantastic..I would love to have my shanty parked on top of that


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Now only if they could do that to the asian carp! If they were real good they could just start an outboard and have them jump out on their own


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

I hope these guys aren't fishin in the 1st annual Mosquito Lake fishing Tournament. ha ha!


----------

